# Getting Used to Grooming



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Ii just wondered how I can get my pup used to having her face trimmed? At 4 months, her fur is growing quite a bit round her eyes now. I would like to do my own cutting in due course and have purchased some Roseline scissors (double thinning and blunt end). I have tried to snip round her eyes when she is resting but she wakes up! Any advice on this? Thank you.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi - if you look at Cockapoo Grooming, there is a thread titled 'how do you keep them still' = there is some good advice and pics to show how to hold them while doing their face.


----------

